# Correct garlic dose?



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

How much garlic should I be giving for flea preventative?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what kind of garlic product are you using?


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

It's 1000mg softgels.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am only comfortable using springtime inc garlic granules which are made especially for animal use and which have a really great reputation. i am thinking i heard somewhere that garlic can be dangerous for dogs and i trust the springtime inc. because it's so widely used and well thought of, especially by people on this board who are real experts (bowwowmeow, this would mean you!). i'm not sure about the 1000mg softgels, but i'd research to find out more and be sure that what i was giving was safe.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/35/2

Kateliz is this what you were referring to?


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/148/2

I think this is it actually


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep that's the good stuff! It's 1 scoop per 60 lbs...my girls get right around a scoop each. It lasts a LONG time, especially if you do the buy 2 get 2 free offer.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

that would be it. GREAT stuff. and so is their product "longevity" (name of the product, not a comment on how long it lasts). well, all their products are great really.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Great, thanks for the info guys!


----------

